

Why Don't We Just Nationalize the Internet? Shouldn't It Be a Public Utility? - evanw
http://www.techerator.com/2010/12/net-neutrality-a-lose-lose-situation/

======
ctravis
I literally can't think of a worse idea.

------
lhnn
A ridiculous article. The author doesn't understand net neutrality. NN does
not ban usage-based pricing plans, for example.

To most techinical people (read: people who know how the internet works), NN
only means that you cannot discriminate based on location, destination, or
type of traffic.

That leaves bandwidth pricing intact, which would allow Comcast to charge
people based on how much they use the evil, parasitic Netflix service.

If ISPs think they deserve more money, then they need to charge more for
access, or cap data usage. They shouldn't block or degrade certain protocols
and websites with prejudice.

What they SHOULD do is get off their asses and build out infrastructure
instead of whining about capacity requirements.

